# "I (still) didn't know chevy made a diesel Cruze"



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

GM is not doing a good job advertising the diesel. Personally the diesel badge should be different. Unless you are close the badge is similar to the ECO badge.
I was at the dealer the other day they had a gas and a diesel Cruze side bye side.The gas Cruze is 0.0 % financing and the diesel is 2.9 % financing.Which do you think the public will go for.

I was also told by the dealer that GM might be dropping the diesel for 2016


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I feel like when they first came out I used to see them around more often than you'd expect, but over the past year I don't think I've seen a single one. Granted I don't come up on every Cruze I see from behind, and that's really the only way I can tell, but still. 




Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Can't see them drooping it . canyon and Colorado diesel coming and talks for half ton Silverado diesel.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I think it would be a mistake to drop it. However I also feel it's a mistake not to offer it with a manual transmission and obviously GM thinks I'm wrong on that. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

I feel the CTD is a well engineered little car. I also think GM is using current CTD owners as guinea pigs to see if diesel powered cars are viable for GM. So far my CTD is a joy to drive, and an even bigger joy when getting 40+ MPG. 

For what I paid for it, I got a superior value and I really hope it goes 250K miles.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

It seems like I remember that one of the spy photos of the 2016 interior had a manual trans, and an odometer that only went to 6k. That would indicate a diesel/manual combination being tested in the 2016 prototypes, so maybe that's an indication that the Diesel will continue and that perhaps it will get a manual trans option as well.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

Slightly off topic: I know that the 2.0TD is manufactured in house, but who's engine is it based on?

The GM site I read from said that it was "based on a proven design".

Does that mean VM Motori? Isuzu?

I have no issue with either. I was hoping for a manual transmission VM Motori CRD TJ/Wrangler. 160hp/ 295 lb-ft torque in a Jeep that gets well over 20 mpg! Daimler Chrysler failed me.

Isuzu had heavy design input on the Duramax. I've seen numerous HD Silverados with way over 300,000 miles. Plus look at 9/10ths of the Box trucks/Bobtails out there. Isuzu NPR. Isuzu may have been a sketchy carmaker but they can make some diesels.

I'm just curious. If it is a VM Motori design then we may have more in common with the Dart than we thought. VM Motori is a division of Fiat.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Beelzebubba said:


> Slightly off topic: I know that the 2.0TD is manufactured in house, but who's engine is it based on?
> 
> The GM site I read from said that it was "based on a proven design".
> 
> ...


it is vm motori.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Thought it was Opel designed? I have been wrong before though. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Regardless of the design, it's a great little engine!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

money_man said:


> Thought it was Opel designed? I have been wrong before though.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


The 1.4T liter Ecotec engine in the LT, ECO, and LTZ is Opel designed.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I agree that GM really needs to put a Diesel badge on the right hand side of the CTD. Leave the green "eco" badge there but add the Diesel badge.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

diesel said:


> Regardless of the design, it's a great little engine!


Wonder how long before we'll see its successor on our shores:
GM Medium Diesel engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

a manual/diesel option for Cruze might be in the works for 2016? !?! I wish I could believe/plan-on that...


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Dropping the diesel for 2016? After all the advertising and hype about the CTD diesel they may drop it? If there are two ways to do things, GM will inevitably pick the wrong one. IDK, I don't see them dropping it personally. But GM is the same company that has been mis-managed for decades, needed a taxpayer bailout, green lighted the Aztek, ruined Pontiac and Oldsmobile, gave us the Vega and has the same problems with vehicles for years and won't fix the issue.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

diesel said:


> Regardless of the design, it's a great little engine!


Yep!

The fact that it is competitive at all with the VW TDi is proof enough of that.

VW is about the only manufacturer that stuck with the passenger car diesel. Everyone had a diesel at one time. Mazda had a Perkins. Everyone else had a Mitsubishi or Isuzu. Even Lincoln had a diesel (by BMW) for a couple of years.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Beelzebubba said:


> Yep!
> 
> The fact that it is competitive at all with the VW TDi is proof enough of that.
> 
> VW is about the only manufacturer that stuck with the passenger car diesel. Everyone had a diesel at one time. Mazda had a Perkins. Everyone else had a Mitsubishi or Isuzu. Even Lincoln had a diesel (by BMW) for a couple of years.


Yes, there is at least one of those Lincolns on Ebay right now. I have also seen Ford Escort/Tempo diesels, Chevette diesels, Nissan Maxima, Toyota Corolla (IIRC). Several others. I used to own a V6 Olds Cutlass diesel.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I really think GM needs to keep the CTD. I love mine and would definitely buy again. I have said it before where GM slacked on this was the advertising. I think I have only seen one CTD commercial. Thats not how you spread the word. I still get asked if my car is a diesel. Or I will say that I need to get fuel and who I tell raises their eyebrow because I didnt say gas. Just happened this weekend actually. My cousin asked why I said I had to get fuel. Honestly I love the idea of the small trucks getting a diesel. They need to keep the CTD and start to market the diesel in other cars such as the Equinox or even the Trax. I really think that if people saw the benefits of the diesel there would be more sold. In traveling to my cousins who lives in Columbus I was averaging 49.7 MPG. I love the fact that even in the winter I can average 500+ miles per tank of fuel and hit 700s in the summer. So much nicer than my old gasser cars.


----------



## Aphidman (Nov 24, 2014)

Heh. The only person I have met (outside of a Chevrolet dealership, of course) who knew that there was a diesel Cruze was a teenager who was working at the Shell station in Balgonie, Saskatchewan, where I filled up after going 970 km on one tank. It turned out that he was a total diesel nerd [I am also a nerd, so that’s intended as a compliment], and he was really excited to see one, and told me all about the diesel Mercedes vehicles that his family had driven over the years.

GM makes a lot more profit from selling their pickup trucks and SUVs than they do from Chevrolet passenger cars, whatever fuel they burn, especially now that fuel prices are relatively low. From what I have seen in Canada (mostly during football games), that is where GM puts its advertising dollars. Can’t say I blame them. They are not neglecting the Cruze diesel particularly.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Barely see them on the road here or on the lot anymore. The one car sat on the lot for half a year just about. They placed the Diesel next to a same color LS with higher than fully loaded LTZ price tag like that would help it sell. 

They still have the Diesel Malibu overseas? That seems like it would be a nice car to have in diesel.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Beelzebubba said:


> Does that mean VM Motori? Isuzu
> ...I'm just curious. If it is a VM Motori design then we may have more in common with the Dart than we thought. VM Motori is a division of Fiat.


It's a VM Motori engine which was used in a lot of GM products in Europe (Opel and Europe spec Malibu). GM used to own a piece of VM Motori but has since sold their stake. This might mean if the CTD lives on it may see an Opel engine in the future. The specs on the new European Opel 1.6L diesel are quite nice and could be the catalyst the CTD needs to make it a formidable foe in both power and efficiency.

Here's a bit of irony for you - the 3.0L V6 diesel currently available in the Jeep Grand Cherokee and Ram 1500 pickup is also a VM Motori engine which was partially designed by GM when they owned a stake in VM Motori. In other words, GM had a hand in creating the engine that they are now competing against.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Had two guys come up to me in the last two weeks. Both of them complaining about their Jetta TDI and asking me when GM started making a diesel car. I told them mine is a 2014 and they were shocked, they figured it had to be a new 2015 thing. 

Asked me about it and I told them it's an awesome little car and how it's never needed a single thing. They both told me (mind you I met each one at a different time) how their vw was perfect for the first 3 years and then it just fell apart to the point they both traded them in. Oh, if you're curious one bought a Ford Fusion titanium and the other bought a Santa Fe. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I feel like when they first came out I used to see them around more often than you'd expect, but over the past year I don't think I've seen a single one. Granted I don't come up on every Cruze I see from behind, and that's really the only way I can tell, but still.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lobby GM to put this on as it already exists. The Holden Cruze has one on each front door and one under the RH tail light.

View attachment 147746


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I know that there used to be a red CTD around me but I havent seen it in awhile. I know what to look for without the badge, but I think it disappeared.


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

I finally saw another CTD in the wild yesterday on the way to work. It is the only one I've seen on the road so far.


----------



## Junk68 (May 17, 2012)

You weren't completely wrong.
They are both the same engine!
GM commercialized 2 engines in europe for Cruze : first 150HP completely VM, second a derived version developed at GM Powertraqin in europe with 163HP.
The US version instead should be exactly the same engine sold for years on european Opel Insigna with 160HP, still derived from VM diesel engine (same sold on FIAT)


----------



## icecube58 (Jan 16, 2015)

So now I'm thinking that the engine in my CTD is a near relation of that in an Alfa Romeo 147 JTD I hired several years ago in Europe (Alfa is basically subsidiary of Fiat these days, remember). Which come to think of it, make sense, given the overtaking wallop that car had on long mountain passes in the Alps…...


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I hear that when filling up almost every time.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I am a bit disappointed the only comment I ever had was my wife, who is usually in the car when it is running, asked me what was wrong with the engine when she was still outside when I started up.


----------

